# Building a real Bag End ? Why not !



## boyarilie (Aug 22, 2017)

This is my first post 
I would like to tell you a little story on how I have started several years ago working on a project to build a Bag End replica starting on the Bag End plan which can be found online and scenes from the movies and from Hobbiton.
A few years later I've found a nice land which would be suitable to leave a hobbit life.
A few years later, 2017, I've started the building of the house.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 22, 2017)

boyarilie said:


> This is my first post
> I would like to tell you a little story on how I have started several years ago working on a project to build a Bag End replica starting on the Bag End plan which can be found online and scenes from the movies and from Hobbiton.
> A few years later I've found a nice land which would be suitable to leave a hobbit life.
> A few years later, 2017, I've started the building of the house.
> ...



Pretty darn cool!!!

CL


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 22, 2017)

boyarilie said:


> This is my first post
> I would like to tell you a little story on how I have started several years ago working on a project to build a Bag End replica starting on the Bag End plan which can be found online and scenes from the movies and from Hobbiton.
> A few years later I've found a nice land which would be suitable to leave a hobbit life.
> A few years later, 2017, I've started the building of the house.
> ...


This is an awesome idea! Bag End (book or movie) is a gorgeous home. I'm really happy for you; it's great that your living out your dream! 

Keep us posted on the progress! 

Edit: Forgot to mention: Welcome to the Fellowship of the Tolkien forums!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 23, 2017)

boyarilie said:


> This is my first post
> I would like to tell you a little story on how I have started several years ago working on a project to build a Bag End replica starting on the Bag End plan which can be found online and scenes from the movies and from Hobbiton.
> A few years later I've found a nice land which would be suitable to leave a hobbit life.
> A few years later, 2017, I've started the building of the house.
> ...


Oh yeah, sorry I forgot,

WELCOME!!!!

CL


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks guys  Well it will be an expensive project and I estimate to finish it in 2021. All the rooms that can be seen in the movies will also be visible in my house. 
The house will be called Boyar Ilie, in the memory of my grandfather. Boyar was some kind of aristocrat in my parts in the beginning of the 1900's. And my grandfather really was a boyar.
The house is 580m2 or 6243 sq foot.
The land I bought is 5800 m2 or 1.43 acre. The land is at the end of a forest and the terrain is wild. And I love it. It's peace and relaxation.
Also the land is at the bottom of a hill. And on that hill there is a fortified church and it's visible from my land and it's pretty nice.
Here's a look of the village where my land is.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 23, 2017)

boyarilie said:


> Thanks guys  Well it will be an expensive project and I estimate to finish it in 2021. All the rooms that can be seen in the movies will also be visible in my house.
> The house will be called Boyar Ilie, in the memory of my grandfather. Boyar was some kind of aristocrat in my parts in the beginning of the 1900's. And my grandfather really was a boyar.
> The house is 580m2 or 6243 sq foot.
> The land I bought is 5800 m2 or 1.43 acre. The land is at the end of a forest and the terrain is wild. And I love it. It's peace and relaxation.
> ...



Very Cool!!!! I hope it all comes to fruition!!

CL


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 23, 2017)

And in this picture you can see the fortified church marked with blue and my land marked with red. It's so many trees that you can't see anything. And I like that, nobody knows what I'm building there. In fact nobody knows I am building anything there.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 23, 2017)

boyarilie said:


> And in this picture you can see the fortified church marked with blue and my land marked with red. It's so many trees that you can't see anything. And I like that, nobody knows what I'm building there. In fact nobody knows I am building anything there.



Ah, just like ol' Bilbo himself! Peace, quiet, and time to one's self. I like that. 

CL


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 23, 2017)

What a beautiful area! Europe is such a gorgeous place. And it's cool that you have privacy. I also like how you're naming the house after your grandfather. I don't know how you'll be able to wait until its faraway completion lol!


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm feeling very jealous. It all looks quite Shire like.


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes the village and nearby landscap is shire alike. And on my property I will make it just like in the shire. For example no cars will be allowed on the property. I am planning to also have some animals, my parents are farmers and they have cows, pigs, sheeps, etc.
Anyway. 



This first picture was taken in 2012, I was only dreaming that maybe I will be lucky enough to buy a land in this village as I was completely in love with it. A college friend was building a house in this village and when I went to him to see his house and saw the landscape of the area I was so impressed that an idea got stuck into my head, that I must also build a house here and live here for the rest of my life. I am suspecting Leonardo DiCaprio had something to do with it.
Later on, in late 2013 or maybe 2014, Leonard stuck another idea in my head " build a real Bag End"  So started talking with Architects, nobody was taking me seriously. Finally I found a guy online which accepted the job  And together we made the fantasy in a real house which you can build.
I kept searching for lands but never found something I was looking for. Like 5000+ m2, no neighbour houses around my land, the road accessing the land should not be a public road, somewhere with privacy but not so far away from society.
In 2015 I struck gold. I met by mistake with a realestate Agent, he showed me some lands, I didn't have that much money, he then showed me some other lands, still wasn't good enough and finally, he found this land. I was living in another city at that time, 180 km away. He phone called me and he said get in your car and come here. I have found your land. I was like, yeah, right.
So I met him and I saw the land and I felt instantly in love with it. It was perfect. 100mx50m, straight, no hills, wild, many trees on it, next to a forest, next to a dry lake, right on the base of a hill fortified church. Paradise for me. Access wasn't easy but not a problem with a 4x4 or a little higher clearence car. As you can see here:. That's my father in the car, he's easily scared about stuff 







This is 2016 winter.


Pano early 2017.

  
This is entrance point on my land febr 2017.


This is a picture shoot right about the same area as my profile picture. The road now is way better 


 
Started clearing the entrance point, making room for the middle of the land. I have planned to build the house right in the middle of the land. So I had to build a road for trucks to use to bring materials and concrete. A full concrete truck has 40.000 kg so I had to build a very good raod.


  
Spring came.

Will continue to write stuff when I have the time  Cheers


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Aug 26, 2017)

boyarilie said:


> Yes the village and nearby landscap is shire alike. And on my property I will make it just like in the shire. For example no cars will be allowed on the property. I am planning to also have some animals, my parents are farmers and they have cows, pigs, sheeps, etc.
> Anyway.
> 
> View attachment 5291
> ...



Wow! I am so glad it's working out for you! I hope everything continues to bear good fruit!

CL


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Aug 26, 2017)

Man it really is beautiful!  It's so awesome that you finally found the right place and someone to build it for you. 

Also, it looks nice in the winter and the spring, I do love a "wild" look!


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 26, 2017)

Please keep us updated. I'll live vicariously through your building process.


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 28, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I don't have the money to complete house so I decided with my wife that we should build a smaller house but not forget about our dream house. In the future maybe we will manage to get enough funds to start building the Bag End Replica. We have plenty of space on our land to build two houses.
So at the time I made these pictures the plan was to build this traditional house. I had the house plan made by the same Architect, all was left to do was to make the access road more OK, clear the are on my land so large trucks cand carry the materials and the concrete, and find a construction company.


Back to the land, snow was gone and my father came to help me clear the access area, I was gonna build an access road here.







As I said in my previous post, the plan was to build the house in the midle of the property as the was some elevation there and I was going to build the house on top of the elevation.


We have managed to clear the pathway of the road.


Next let's clear the area where the hould would be built.


Done!


Some time later, a neighbour came with some coffee to ask me what I am doing and I told him I'm building a house. He was very happy because he thought somebody bought the land to build houses or apartments for resell  We quickly made a table and 2 chairs and enjoyed the day 
 

Right about this point, I found a construction company to build the house. And after we shook hands about the building of the house, I started having insomnia. I kept thinking that I will never be able to have so much money cash and what if I will never build the Bag End replica?
So after several nights like this, for real, I couldn't sleep at night, I decided to, f*ck it, I only have one life. I'm gonna start building the Bag End replica.
I met the construction company owner, and I told him, hey, sit down. I have changed my mind. We will build another house. A little bit bigger. How much bigger he asked? Well like 5 times bigger. What???? Yeah. And it's gonna be undeground. What????
So I showed him the plans, we talk a little bit more and he said OK, let's do it 
Next, I called my Architect. Told him the big news. He was so excited as this is his soul project 
Next I told this to my best friend, he wasn't that surprised (as he knows I'm impulsive and crazy but still he had a face like " really? " )


I'm going to bed now, it's 1.48 AM here 

Gonna update soon.


----------



## Azrubêl (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice! Looks like a little island of Middle-Earth. I look forward to being able to build a homestead one day


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 30, 2017)

I am amazed on how many pictures I took "back then". I don't shoot so many pictures lately 
In the movies, you can see inside Bag End a plan of the house. You can find that plan on google.
This is the plan:

I have marked with red all the rooms that can be visible in the movies.
1) Entrance hall
2) The little place after the entrance hall
3) East Hall
4) Atrium
5) West Hall
6) Parlour
7) Kitchen
8) Dining Room
9) Study
10) Bedroom
11) Pantry
The plan is not accurate with the house shown in the movies. For instance in the movies you can clearly see that in right of the entrance door there are two windows for 2 rooms, at the same side, one next to each other. But in the plan there is only one room, the 2nd one is more farther and in another angle.
Also in the Hobbit there a scene where you can see from the oak hall towards the hall going to spare room and you can see the house is way bigger in that part, many other rooms. So i guess they didn't pay attention to details?!
So I decided to make my home outside like Bag End from Hobbiton and inside I should have all the rooms that can be seen in Lord of the Rings movies and the other rooms, well, my choice.
This is the plan of my house which I will call from now on Boyar Ilie:


This is a photo taken with staying with the back to the house, in the dining area part, and you can see from view from that part of the house. You can see the church fortress on top of the hill.


And this is a photo of the church fortress:


We started to mark the house on the ground so we can see how it fits on the elevation:


Another photo of the entire village in that period, early spring 2017:


I also started making the access road larger:
  

To be continued.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks like a lot of work, but fun too!  Glad you decided to go for it, hope it works out! I never realized Bilbo's house was so big!


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 12, 2017)

So I was saying in my last post, I started making the access road wider.






I also asked the operator to dig a hole where I can build a well.




I put 7 cylinders inside.


Next day the water level was outside the cylinders. So water will not be a problem. For washing clothes, dishes, etc it will be OK. For consumption we will buy from the market.


I also asked the operator to dig a hole where I will make a septic tank.




It should have been smaller but the final capacity was 60 m3 (2118 cubic feet)
 

See you guys soon.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 12, 2017)

Time to prepare the home made septic tank to pour the concrete and iron in the concrete for structural strength.


The main access road is next to a very small river and I had to make the road accessible for 4o-ton concrete pouring trucks. In one part of the road, the earth fell towards of the river and the trucks guys said they will not pass. The authorities wouldn't care less about this issue and it would take like years before they would make the road that good so I had to take the matter in my own hands. And my own expenses  "Lucky me".


These are for the septic tank walls.






I managed to convince them to come with one car to pour the concrete walls of the septic tank.
 

The road is fixed now!
 

What do you think about this fairy tale structure? It's called the Castle from earth and it's fairly close to my location, like 45 miles. It's a big tourist attaction.
  

Time for work again, started putting rocks on the secondary access road.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 12, 2017)

Working continuing on the secondary access road.


Smaller stones for the final layer arrived.




Another view of the road fixing I did from my own pocket.


We started drawing the house on the land. Using specialized GPS device.




The road is finally coming on my property.






One of the trucks got stuck  It took like 5 hours to get it unstuck and clean the road


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 12, 2017)

What do you think? Is the road flat enough? 
  

A little side by side about how it looked when I started working on the access road


Found a restaurant which is exactly like the pantry from Bag End  also they had a nice looking bathroom, good for ideas
  

We started digging in order to pour the foundation walls. Also we started working on the iron structural thingies.
  

Also I started cleaning the entire place up. The plan is to have only grass. Other plants or dead plants will be removed.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 12, 2017)

Cleaning the land
   

Iron iron iron.
     

Ready for the concrete.


----------



## Rohirrim (Nov 13, 2017)

This is completely mad, I love it. Such a bold adventure is most unhobbit like behavior ! All the very best, keep us updated.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 13, 2017)

I love that you are doing this. I am so impressed with what you are doing.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words 

So the big day has arrived !!! Pouring the foundation!!!
     

Just an explanation on what the hell is this weird triangle )
 

Here the concrete is cured.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 14, 2017)

If you have suggestions, questions, etc, don't hesitate to ask. I can share anything you want.I go there like daily


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 15, 2017)

We started getting ready to pour the elevation.


In other related news, a guy was selling some rustic chairs, I decided to buy them all.
 

Also at home I'm hard working / testing candle lights and other rustic source of lightning. Bag End didn't have electricity so I must make light the ooooooooooold fashioned waaaaaaaaaayyyy  You may think it's an easy task but it's not. For example I found out that candles are made from several different materials like bee wax, parafin, stearin, you can also burn olive oil or other vegetables oils. Some of the materials are harmfull when burning (for our lungs) , especially the ones with scents. Some of them make smell (like wax ones) but are not harmfull. Some of them don't make smell and they are not harmfull. After literally 6 months of studying I found that the most OK candles are the ones made from stearin. 100% scent free, 100% safe for burning inside a home. This is a small part from my research /testing on candle lightning, I will make some small updates in the future.
 

Also it seems I have a neighbour that's a shepperd 


Also I found this big tree, I decided to buy it, I don't know what I will do with it, perhaps a big table?


Some crazy weather, it started snowing. It was the last day of snow, April 20, 2017. Some crazy winds also were present as I found some trees down on my land and near my land.
 

And at the end, a view from a close by road which is like 2o m higher than my land. You can see how well my property is camouflaged by mother nature. I love that!


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm gonna take you a little bit in the future, meaning a video update made today:






Share the video among LOTR fans


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 4, 2017)

Preparing for the elevation.
   

I bought a big tree to make it a very big table.
 

The road got pretty bad after the pouring of the foundation, I've bought some new stones to make it OK again.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 6, 2017)

I love the "hobbit" child sitting on the log.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 20, 2018)

great stuff.


----------



## boyarilie (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello, I am sorry but I am so busy these days.
I have also installed an IP camera there.
I will post some recent pictures.
Winter is coming here but hopefully no Night King.

You can see in the middle of the house, on the left, there is a wall with a round entry, that's the room where the dwarfs ate in The Hobbit movie. It's right across the Pantry 


Snowing started
   

I made some drowings because I so freaking excited on seeing the face of the house like in the movies  But the cold outside didn't let me finish all what i wanted to draw.
    

The wood is there because the exterior walls are made from concrete. I will pour the concrete when the weather will be on my side.


----------



## boyarilie (Jan 22, 2018)

*I can give anybody (on this forum) who wants access to the camera which is installed at the site!*
Unfortunately it's not made available to the public as I don't want to. So I select carefully the audience.
If you wish to access the camera please write me on whatsapp

My number is 0040 seven 69 six 20 nine 34.


----------



## #10 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow, I love dreamers. What a crazy project.
Myself I am building a fantasy village, in the hope of doing a big Lord of the rings -Larp in the future. Here are some picture of what we have done so far.


----------



## boyarilie (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice!!!  If funds will be available in the future I'm also planning to add more small houses like in Hobbiton. But that's a very distant future.
I see you're 2000 km away  Maybe in 2019 I will attend your larp


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 23, 2018)

#10 said:


> Wow, I love dreamers. What a crazy project.
> Myself I am building a fantasy village, in the hope of doing a big Lord of the rings -Larp in the future. Here are some picture of what we have done so far.



By the way,

Welcome!

CL


----------



## erl (May 7, 2018)

This is a very interesting project! Did you start up after winter yet and will there be an update soon?


----------



## boyarilie (May 7, 2018)

Hi there, here's the current situation 
I've poured the concrete exterior walls and we are working on the final step of the raw construction, the pouring of the concrete ceiling.
After that we will make protection against water and then we will cover it with earth.
I'm also working on making the entrance door , entrance windows and the other 2 windows in the right of the entrance.
This is a house tour before pouring the exterior walls:






Pictures:

Outside of the house main entrance vs Hobbiton Bag End


Parlour and main entrance view vs studio Bag End


Another outside main entrance view


Another view of the building


Security camera view from today 7 may 2018.


Later edit: yes, that IS an elf!!!


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2018)

I love watching this being built. It's a very cool video.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 7, 2018)

boyarilie said:


> Hi there, here's the current situation
> I've poured the concrete exterior walls and we are working on the final step of the raw construction, the pouring of the concrete ceiling.
> After that we will make protection against water and then we will cover it with earth.
> I'm also working on making the entrance door , entrance windows and the other 2 windows in the right of the entrance.
> ...


Absolutely incredible! I wish you all the blessings, luck, and good wishes in construction to final conclusion!

CL

(Throw a long-expected party! )


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 8, 2018)

I think it's an amazing idea and project. I'd love to visit there when you're finished. Half the fun will be in the challenge of creating it, a quarter in finishing and another quarter in standing back and seeing your goal completed so beautifully. Elven wishes of _galu _in your endeavor ...


----------



## boyarilie (May 8, 2018)

Thanks guys. Well I'm planning on throwing a big party after the exterior is covered with earth and the main entrance facade is done 

Go to this link to see the entire vilage:

https://siebenbuergen-fotos.de/ortschaften/michelsberg

Then click on "Klicken Sie bitte um 360 Panorama zu laden"

You will then see the panorama. It was taken like just before pouring the exterior walls.
I don't know who this guy is, I mean the one taking the panorama picture, but the panorama is so cool 

I'm curious if anybody will spot my house???


----------



## Ithilethiel (May 12, 2018)

boyarilie said:


> Yes the village and nearby landscap is shire alike. And on my property I will make it just like in the shire. For example no cars will be allowed on the property. I am planning to also have some animals, my parents are farmers and they have cows, pigs, sheeps, etc.
> Anyway.
> 
> View attachment 5291
> ...



Oh it's lovely! The nitty gritty down and dirty work soars over my head but I love the land and dreaming of how it will look when it is finished. It's a lot of work but once it is complete I know it will be spectacular! I can imagine waking up and walking about in the early morning sunshine and then again at twilight by a quarter moon. It will be so magical! Best of luck...


----------



## boyarilie (May 31, 2018)

I'm going on an adventure!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 31, 2018)

boyarilie said:


> I'm going on an adventure!
> 
> View attachment 5477



Woah, you most definitely are! Awesome Bilbo Outfit!

CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 3, 2018)

boyarilie said:


> I'm going on an adventure!
> 
> View attachment 5477


 
That's great! Looks as if you're having a grand time...enjoy.


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 13, 2018)

Huge news!!! The roof is done.
"All is left" now is to cover the house in earth


----------



## boyarilie (Jul 15, 2018)

Looking familiar?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qNpXUrUY5HZ8t4gp8

Who's in the area for a private tour?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 17, 2018)

Looking brilliant... I guess I never really gave much thought to the dimensions of Bag End but from Tolkien's description and this sketch it fairly resembles your real life Hobbit Hole at least according to WETA.


----------



## Daerndir (Jul 17, 2018)

That's just fascinating. Congratulations.


----------



## boyarilie (Jul 17, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> Looking brilliant... I guess I never really gave much thought to the dimensions of Bag End but from Tolkien's description and this sketch it fairly resembles your real life Hobbit Hole at least according to WETA.



Well I've started making the plan of the house from the Weta Bag End plan and adjust it with the exterior of the house that can be seen in the movies. Some things are not accurate, for example in the Weta plan you can see in the right of the main entrance a room and then another room with another angle but in the movies and Hobbiton Bag End you can clearly see that there are 2 rooms one next to each other.
Also in the movies the window from the Study Room is like the one from the room in the right of the main entrance but in the pics from the exterior of Bag End in NZ, the exterior window from Study Room looks like the window of room number 2 from the right of the main entrance.
All kind of details that don't match up. I had to decide in a few years how it will be done. 
There isn't anybody here on the forum close to my location? For a visit?


----------



## boyarilie (Jul 17, 2018)

Daerndir said:


> That's just fascinating. Congratulations.



Thanks!


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 17, 2018)

I wish I was close enough for a visit. I am fascinated and jealous of what you are doing. Maybe someday I can travel to England for a visit.


----------



## boyarilie (Jul 18, 2018)

Starbrow said:


> I wish I was close enough for a visit. I am fascinated and jealous of what you are doing. Maybe someday I can travel to England for a visit.



Hehe well I'm located in Dracula's county, in the heart of Transylvania. To be exact in Sibiu, Romania.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 18, 2018)

boyarilie said:


> Hehe well I'm located in Dracula's county, in the heart of Transylvania. To be exact in Sibiu, Romania.


Ah, well, would I have to traverse the gruesome and grotesque and macabre Forest of Impalement to reach thee?


CL


----------



## boyarilie (Jul 18, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Ah, well, would I have to traverse the gruesome and grotesque and macabre Forest of Impalement to reach thee?
> 
> 
> CL


If you wish 
You can then visit his Castle but be sure to do it doing daylight wearing some garlic necklace, maybe you run into him. His Castle is impressive 













Vlad Tepes (Vlad the Impaler) or Dracula as you guys know him, is the one in the right.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 18, 2018)

boyarilie said:


> If you wish
> You can then visit his Castle but be sure to do it doing daylight wearing some garlic necklace, maybe you run into him. His Castle is impressive
> 
> 
> ...



That Castle is absolutely stellar! I would *LOVE to visit it sometime! Put that on the bucket list!
*
CL


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok. I'll change my itinerary to include Romania.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 18, 2018)

Starbrow said:


> Ok. I'll change my itinerary to include Romania.


Meet you there.

CL


----------



## boyarilie (Jul 19, 2018)

Haha. Here's a summary of what to do here, there's plenty to visit, we have the best road in the world here (Transfagarasan), second biggest building in the world after the Pentagon (House of the People), and thousands of years of history 
But come visit when my house is finished so we can have a party


----------



## Jean Figueroa (Feb 3, 2019)

post more updates. I'm so intrigued. good luck


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi friends. Unfortunately since June 2018 not so much happened there, just plans and other plans. I hope to continue this when Spring comes. In the mean time, here are some pics from there, I went today for a visit. The Parlour dimensions are roughly the same, I can't believe from some pictures I and my architect managed to get such an accurate dimension of the room. I intend to make a video with the house tour but I need some lighting, it's very dark there haha 

 

 

If you want to see more pics from winter, I have some, just let me know


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 16, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> Looking brilliant... I guess I never really gave much thought to the dimensions of Bag End but from Tolkien's description and this sketch it fairly resembles your real life Hobbit Hole at least according to WETA.
> 
> View attachment 5487



This is the WETA Plan. And it can also be seen on a wall in the movies inside Bag End. My house is based on this one. Almost all the rooms that can be seen in the movies are exactly the same in my house.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 16, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> This is the WETA Plan. And it can also be seen on a wall in the movies inside Bag End. My house is based on this one. Almost all the rooms that can be seen in the movies are exactly the same in my house.
> 
> View attachment 5767


All so very cool!


CL


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 16, 2019)

If anybody has specific picture requests of any rooms or outside area or whatever, don't be shy, I will be happy to take them.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm sure everyone here would like to see anything more you want to show!

No doubt while turning green with envy!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 18, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> View attachment 5769 If anybody has specific picture requests of any rooms or outside area or whatever, don't be shy, I will be happy to take them.


Is that an olde Lord's Manor right next? Looks like a Knight's abode!


CL


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 19, 2019)

OK. I will try to keep you guys more updated. Here are some random pics from this winter.

A look after you enter the main entrance, then first left, a look from that tunnel going to Parlour. 

Some snow and a main view of my village. The house is marked with red.

Maine entrance view with some snow.


Now some seriously big snow came. The house can be seen in the left.


View from the top.


Again the main entrance with more snow.


The road going to my house, so beautiful in full snow mode.
 
This picture is made more recent, snow has started to melt, the weather is getting warmer.


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 19, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Is that an olde Lord's Manor right next? Looks like a Knight's abode!
> 
> 
> CL


That is an old church fortress , people from the village would lock inside when invaders would come. There are many church fortresses in my area (Transylvania) and tourists come specifically on a tour to visit them all (afaik 14 churches).
You can see more details about it in my drone video I made back in November 2017:


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 19, 2019)

I just made an instagram account called boyarilie which i will use to post more updates and then it will be easier for me to also keep the story line here.
So be sure to follow me there.

This year I am planning to move there, I am planning to make the main entrance and the 2 bedrooms in the right of the main entrance OK enough to live there. And also the triangle room opposite to the 2 bedrooms will get some attention as I will store there the heating central unit (it will be running on wood).




Also I will connect these 2 bedroomns plumbing to the septic tank I created.




First I need to start working on water protection on top of the house. I went today to remove the snow from that part of the house but unfortunately there was too much ice, I will wait for the weather to get even warmer so I can remove it somehow and not wait for it to melt itsself.


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 20, 2019)

20.02 update. Don't forget to follow me on instagram, I've created an account especially for you: boyarilie

I've ordered some bricks and today they brought them.

Leveling the entire upper floor of the house will cost a fortune so I'm going to do it individually for every room, and in the end I think I will spend less money on concrete.

I'm going to erect one layer of bricks exactly on the top of the existing walls where I am making my rooms to live, marked with blue here.


Then after the cement dries I will pour inside the space separated by the bricks a layer of concrete with an angle so the water will flow towards outside the house.

After that will dry up I will install the water protection and then earth. I will also have to build a ramp in front of the house so we can go with materials on top of the house and earth.
I hope on Monday I will start the working.
I'm also planning on getting a small wood stove in one of the rooms to make some heat so we can have some heat when we eat.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 20, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> 20.02 update. Don't forget to follow me on instagram, I've created an account especially for you: boyarilie
> 
> I've ordered some bricks and today they brought them.View attachment 5789
> 
> ...


Yeah, I started following you yesterday or the day before.

CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 20, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> OK. I will try to keep you guys more updated. Here are some random pics from this winter.
> 
> A look after you enter the main entrance, then first left, a look from that tunnel going to Parlour.
> View attachment 5780
> ...



SeS is right, I am green with envy. Fab photos, thx!


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 22, 2019)

Winter is still punching so I don't think I will do anything on Monday, maybe only install the wood stove 




So here's something interesting in the mean time. A picture made before pouring the upper concrete roof. You can see the entrance, in the right of it one of the bedrooms, then in the left of the entrance : Parlour, where Gandalf and Bilbo spent some time in LOTR part one then Thorin and Gandalf and Bilbo and the other dwarfs in The Hobbit part one , near the fireplace. Then the kitchen. Straight from the kitchen it's the dining room where the dwarfs eat all Bilbo's food from right across - the pantry. Next to the dining room is the study , with an inside door going directly to Bilbo's bedroom. If you watch the Hobbit part one again, you will see , just like in the house plan, the next day after the dwards leave without him, he wakes up, walks away from his bedroom , and he comes in the hallway from his study room. The same here.
Also I've drawn those circles so you can see the round hallways I will make inside, just like in the movies Bag End.


In the right part of the house I had the option to make those 3 extra rooms beside the Pantry, the back room the storage and the smoking room. And loose so many space. Since these 3 rooms were not shown in the movies I decided to use the space more OK so I've made :
in the right part you can see a triangle room, which will be a storage room. Then a bedroom, bedroom, pantry, bedroom, bedroom, bedroom.


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 23, 2019)

Again, today I went to remove the snow from the house. The weather forecast does not show any snow in the next 10 days.
With snow the place is so magical and beautiful. You won't see Hobbiton Bag End in snow but I hope you will see mine next year covered in snow.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 23, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Again, today I went to remove the snow from the house. The weather forecast does not show any snow in the next 10 days.
> With snow the place is so magical and beautiful. You won't see Hobbiton Bag End in snow but I hope you will see mine next year covered in snow.
> 
> View attachment 5797 View attachment 5795
> ...


So cool!

CL


----------



## Desert Loon (Feb 25, 2019)

One more reason why I want to visit Romania! This kind of thing gives me hope for humanity.


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 8, 2019)

How about second breafkast?


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 9, 2019)

Finally we have installed the ramp and started taking the brick on the house. 150 bricks, 11 kg a piece, I don't need to go to the gym today haha.

  


This tree is the first one to flower in the spring. The bees started already to harvest them.


Unfortunately it's still a little bit cold outside and the poor bees were kinda cold and kept coming on the house to warm up.


Some of them decided to warm on me 


New video with another tasty traditional dish coming soon. Polenta with cheese and cream and boiled eggs.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 9, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Finally we have installed the ramp and started taking the brick on the house. 150 bricks, 11 kg a piece, I don't need to go to the gym today haha.
> View attachment 5811
> View attachment 5804 View attachment 5805 View attachment 5806
> 
> ...


So cool!




CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 10, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Finally we have installed the ramp and started taking the brick on the house. 150 bricks, 11 kg a piece, I don't need to go to the gym today haha.
> View attachment 5811
> View attachment 5804 View attachment 5805 View attachment 5806
> 
> ...



I can't get enough of watching your progress...so sweet to see it all coming together... magical. Thank you!


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 17, 2019)

Another update. Here's some more traditional very tasty food, polenta with cheese and sour cream and boiled eggs:






It's so tasty!
Regarding the building, I have decided to hire a company for pouring the concrete layer.
Now we're installing the heat protection.

The company starting with the concrete floor.  
Picture from today. Job done.


This is the facade I want to have it finished (at least) this year and these 3 rooms as I've said before. But I started thinking that if I want to have it look like this, I need to have earth also in the left part of the green door.


So I need to also make water protection for this part in the circle.
Meaning this part here.


So I will also do that part on top of the house.
Next is putting heat protection on the facade of the house.
Sewer connection.
Water protection.
Earth.
+ some minor jobs.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 18, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Another update. Here's some more traditional very tasty food, polenta with cheese and sour cream and boiled eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the update and especially the camp cooking...looks yum. I love to cookout when we're camping/hiking but I tend to burn things . Your polenta looks great!


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 18, 2019)

What do you mean you tend to burn things?
Summer is coming soon so right about now I need to start working on my vegetable garden. Living like a hobbit has great rewards but you also have to do a lot of work. I also share the joy of growing things so I need to start working for my garden.
At this time I took some cow caca mixed with earth and put it into cups.
I'm now putting the seeds inside the cups.
Once the plants will be big enough, the weather will be warm and I will plant them in the garden. I haven't built a garden near my Bag End yet so I need to build it in a few weeks.
I will be planting several kinds of tomato , cucumbers, peppers and some pumpkins. I have the seeds from my last year's garden


----------



## Ithilethiel (Mar 20, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> What do you mean you tend to burn things?



Burn as in overcook things = too long or too close to the fire


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 20, 2019)

Oh that kind of burn  OK I get it now. I thought you set up things on fire haha!
Anyway, to get back to my house, since I'm not a building expert (I started this building with zero experience), it seems that every time I want to advance, 2-3 extra to do jobs appear. For instance now that the roof is waiting just for the water protection membranes, I thought that I will just glue some green heating protection material on the outside walls than membranes and then earth. But no, the exterior walls have some marks from when I erected them and I need to remove the marks so the surface can be smoother.

Also the concrete is not perfectly poured in some areas and I need to make a more special concrete mixture there to fix those problems.
It's not so visible in this picture but I hope you get the idea.
 

Also here a view of the house from the forest.


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 21, 2019)

The sewer pipes arrived  Tomorrow Friday the excavator will come to dig so we can plant the pipes.

 
The pipes must be planted on sand for a good job. Also covered with sand.
 
The concrete flaws have been corrected. All is left now is to stick the heat protection. Getting closer and closer to putting earth on the house.


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 26, 2019)

Digging done.



A part of the garden done. We put some onions and garlick. We romanians we do love our garlick. The rest of the vegetables will be planted when there will be at least 15 degrees C during night.

 
The pipes are in planted on sand and also sand above them.
 
A view from the hill where the fortress is located. You can see my house in the center of the image, it looks like a concrete floor. I reckon when it will be covered with earth it won't be visible anymore.


And this is the fortress. 
This is my daughter, we enjoyed a nice day in our village. 
Also in some parts we have covered the digging completely with earth.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 26, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Digging done.
> 
> View attachment 5837
> 
> ...


So cool, and it looks like you two had fun! 



CL


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes we had fun 
Because of the nice weather tourists started coming again to visit the fortress and the village  
I can't wait for everything to become green again!


----------



## Gandalf White (Mar 27, 2019)

This is fantastic! I'm glad I'm randomly dropped by to find this, really made my day.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Mar 27, 2019)

Gandalf White said:


> This is fantastic! I'm glad I'm randomly dropped by to find this, really made my day.


Glad to see a veteran of this site return! Hello!


CL


----------



## boyarilie (Mar 29, 2019)

Finally today I had some time to start working on the facade, making heating insulation. First I was told by the shop to use some concrete alike material and it would have been kinda hard for me to mix it with water than apply it all over the heating insulation material, then applying that on the walls. I bought some of that material for testing but when I was about to give it a try somebody told me about some other material that comes in a spray can and it's way more easier to apply. So I went this way. It's some kind of sticky foam.

 I thought it will stick until the foam dries but it didn't so I put some wood planks to keep it pressed until the foam dried, aprox. 40 minutes. After it dried, I made a test, I tried to remove it by hand but it was like no change on doing that. So this foam is perfect. I was also told I should also use some screws but I will not. The earth will cover it so it will keep pressure on it so I don't think it will ever fall from the wall.
   
After all week wating for them, the plumbers came, to finish the connection to the septic tank. Maybe with some luck, next week maybe I'll have a working toilette inside and I can invite some dwarfs to test my plumbing haha!


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 4, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Glad to see a veteran of this site return! Hello!
> 
> 
> CL



Good to be back, if only for a short while; brings back a ton of memories. I will definitely be stopping by from time to time to check on Bag End's progress!


----------



## boyarilie (Apr 6, 2019)

Hello friends!
The extruded polystyrene insulation is done.
  
We started making some wood spacers so we can put earth in the left of it and stones in the right. A water drainage system. I could have built professionally but my budget is so limited.
All the stones will be covered in geotextil material so no mud/earth will come between them, only water will flow.
   
This is a view from the top of the house looking towards the fortress you can see on the top of the hill.

Another view from the top of the house. 


View of the house any my yard from a nearby road .

And this is a view from a nearby hill, I have marked my house with the red arrov  Once it will be covered in earth and I will plant grass it will become invisible I guess.


The first plumbers who should have finished connecting the sewer pipes still didn't come to finish the job.
And the second plumbers who will come to install a toilet and water system, hot water system, etc, they said they will come this past Monday, then Tuesday, then.... etc. Finally they said they will come next Monday, in 2 days. I hope they do.
Now I will order the membranes for water insulation and the geotextil membrane. I will have to put them on the house, then the stones for the drainage and then I can finally cover everything with earth.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 6, 2019)

Looking great! But those darn plumbers...same throughout the world


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 6, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> Looking great! But those darn plumbers...same throughout the world


Those pesky plumbers, haven't changed since the Fall of Babel.


At least get the entertaining ones dressed in red and green. 





CL


----------



## boyarilie (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey guys!
What do you think these are, or what could I be building with them? Who gives the right answer will get a first and second breakfast from me when they visit me here 




This is almost the complete garden. I also brought some cow caca here.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 11, 2019)

Are the wood pieces the rafters that go on the ceiling? Either that, or it's a support for a really big keg of beer.


----------



## boyarilie (Apr 12, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> Are the wood pieces the rafters that go on the ceiling? Either that, or it's a support for a really big keg of beer.



No, they are these parts from the facade


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 12, 2019)

And here I was tossing my vote to the beer keg before you commented


----------



## boyarilie (Apr 16, 2019)

I cannot believe sometimes how time consuming it is to do some jobs...
After 2 days of work with help from my father we finally managed to install the nice wood stuff from the front facade...


----------



## boyarilie (Apr 18, 2019)

I am waiting for a friend on Saturday to come help me with the facade bricks.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 19, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> I am waiting for a friend on Saturday to come help me with the facade bricks.
> View attachment 5865


That is awesome!!!!






CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 20, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> I cannot believe sometimes how time consuming it is to do some jobs...
> After 2 days of work with help from my father we finally managed to install the nice wood stuff from the front facade...
> 
> View attachment 5864



It looks beautiful! _Mae g'ovannen!_


----------



## boyarilie (Apr 29, 2019)

With some help from my father and uncle we made some progress.
I would have posted more pics but I don't know how to make the pictures from the phone 1 MB or smaller.
Maybe some wizard can share some knowledge...


----------



## Ithilethiel (Apr 29, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> With some help from my father and uncle we made some progress.
> I would have posted more pics but I don't know how to make the pictures from the phone 1 MB or smaller.
> Maybe some wizard can share some knowledge...
> 
> View attachment 5867 View attachment 5866



To resize down try the app: Lit Photo

Looks like you're all doing a fab job...


----------



## boyarilie (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the support!
It's raining a lot these days. After the rain stops I will start working on the water insulation so I can finally put earth on the house and on its facade.


----------



## boyarilie (May 1, 2019)

Since the weather is so bad and I cannot work on the house I decided to plant all my plants.
I planted tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers. I have saved tomatoes seeds from last year from tomatoes that tasted the best.
But the garden is so big that I must also buy some other plants from the market to fill all the empty space. I will also plant some watermelons, some beans, carrots and all sort of vegetables and whatnot.


----------



## boyarilie (May 26, 2019)

Unfortunately, not much is happening here. Rain is screwing me constantly, I need to have at least 7 days of sunny days without rain so i can make the water insulation. No chance. At least in the next 10 days the weather forecast is the same, rain rain rain every day.
Today was an OK day for a grill with my friends. But rain is just around the corner.


----------



## Miguel (May 26, 2019)

Wow!.


----------



## Desert Loon (Jun 6, 2019)

Inspiring, as always! I love to see such a garden.


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 7, 2019)

Rain is still present like somehow I've moved to London.
Anyway, finally I finished some thick oak wood and I made my bed out of it. This is the view I have from my sleeping position, I can see the church fortress.
Still lots of things to do inside but one step of a time. I hope in this lifetime I will have the funds to furnish the house inside exactly like Bag End. Until then this will be more than ok for me.


----------



## Blake (Jun 17, 2019)

Would you be willing to share your architectural plans? I'd love to study them and possibly build something similar here in the US!


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 18, 2019)

I went on an adventure this weeekend


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 18, 2019)

A tour of my village today 18 June 2019.


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 18, 2019)

A small tour from my room to my garden to pick up some vegetables for my breakfast.


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 22, 2019)

Unfortunately it's still raining here daily so I decided to switch to plan B regarding the waterproofing.
Also in the mean time I am taking care of my garden, the tomatoes should have been taken care of (removing leafs and other branches, don't know the English word) a long time ago. I didn't do it because I thought they still need time before this operation. I removed now like 80% of their leafs and branches, they started growing to nasty. But hey, better late than never.
Also the kale cabbage, it's the first time I've grown it, I've heard it's super healthy, can't wait to taste it in a fresh summer veggie salad.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 24, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> A small tour from my room to my garden to pick up some vegetables for my breakfast.



What a great garden! Was that a cuckoo clock I heard?!!


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 26, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> What a great garden! Was that a cuckoo clock I heard?!!


Thanks! 
It's not a clock... it's a real cuckoo bird 
I'm gonna teach you 2 things regarding this subject, 1) cuckoo means penis in Romanian (cucu) but in a friendly way, like saying little boy's pee-pee 
2) there's a superstition that if you don't eat anything before hearing the cuckoo bird (like breakfast or lunch or whatever) in that day you are cursed to have your breath stink like hell ) So you need to eat anything before going outside, you must not be cursed by hearing the cuckoo bird on an empty stomach )
Hope it's not too much information )


----------



## Miguel (Jun 26, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Thanks!
> It's not a clock... it's a real cuckoo bird
> I'm gonna teach you 2 things regarding this subject, 1) cuckoo means penis in Romanian (cucu) but in a friendly way, like saying little boy's pee-pee
> 2) there's a superstition that if you don't eat anything before hearing the cuckoo bird (like breakfast or lunch or whatever) in that day you are cursed to have your breath stink like hell ) So you need to eat anything before going outside, you must not be cursed by hearing the cuckoo bird on an empty stomach )
> Hope it's not too much information )



I knew a guy from back home who's nickname was "El Cucu", his brother tried to kill me lol.


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 26, 2019)

Miguel said:


> I knew a guy from back home who's nickname was "El Cucu", his brother tried to kill me lol.


 Yikes ! :-S
Come to think of it, also in Romanian cucu is synonym with crazy.


----------



## Miguel (Jun 26, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Yikes ! :-S
> Come to think of it, also in Romanian cucu is synonym with crazy.



Ahaha, It means "sharp witted" in south peninsula. We're all good tho, no one died.


----------



## boyarilie (Jun 27, 2019)

Update before another storm arrived.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 29, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Thanks!
> It's not a clock... it's a real cuckoo bird
> I'm gonna teach you 2 things regarding this subject, 1) cuckoo means penis in Romanian (cucu) but in a friendly way, like saying little boy's pee-pee
> 2) there's a superstition that if you don't eat anything before hearing the cuckoo bird (like breakfast or lunch or whatever) in that day you are cursed to have your breath stink like hell ) So you need to eat anything before going outside, you must not be cursed by hearing the cuckoo bird on an empty stomach )
> Hope it's not too much information )



I have only two things to say:
1. 
2.


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 6, 2019)

hobbit bath?


----------



## Lych92 (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm late to the party but sounds great! I'd love to have my own Hobbit hole too probable would have one when I retire


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 8, 2019)

Working with earth is more difficult than I thought (when the weather is scre.ing me constantly).
All over Europe there are heat waves, here in Romania, we have London weather. Rain rain rain.


----------



## boyarilie (Aug 8, 2019)

The weather report was great for today, no rain, I was relocating manually earth with a wheelbarrow when all of a sudden... 😂


----------



## Lych92 (Aug 9, 2019)

RIP building plans for the day: "ruined and on hold"


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 5, 2019)

An unbelievable thread. Just awesome. And while you're getting rain that's hindering you, the region in Germany where I live, northern Bavaria (and some regions to the north and north-east) are once again getting a bit parched (three weeks to the day that we last had rain). We'd gladly swap a bit of weather for a week or so.

Hoping you can continue building you dream smial soon!


----------



## Miguel (Nov 11, 2019)

How is everything going?.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 11, 2019)

No visit from Khamul, I hope!


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry for not replying in a while, I'm done with outside decorations for the moment as I've been "investing" all of my money into making the house winter comfy. As I'm living here and during winter I expect even -30 degrees (that's Celsius). I'm gonna upload some random pics and if you're interested I can make a video tour of how my hobbit living alike life is now 
I've covered the part of the house where I'm living with earth and also I planted grass. It's at least 25cm in height now. It looks kinda cool.
Since I'm completely out of money and there is an OVERWHELMING interest in people pressuring me in making this a tourist attraction, I may partner up with some investors. Or maybe try on my own with some crowdfunding website, I don't know at this time. For the time I'm only thinking and thinking and wait for the winter to come and go and hope during this time I will clear my head and know what to do next.
I would love to see the house finished inside out sooner than my original plans (I was hoping to see it finished before I turn 60) so making this a tourist attraction at least until I have the money to finish it inside out would not be such a bad idea


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 18, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> An unbelievable thread. Just awesome. And while you're getting rain that's hindering you, the region in Germany where I live, northern Bavaria (and some regions to the north and north-east) are once again getting a bit parched (three weeks to the day that we last had rain). We'd gladly swap a bit of weather for a week or so.
> 
> Hoping you can continue building you dream smial soon!


Thanks for the kind words! 
The village is full of German people so you should feel like home here  Come visit!


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 18, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> The village is full of German people so you should feel like home here  Come visit!


Your reference to German people intrigued me. Of course, nowadays, this might simply mean tourists (and a discovery in Wikipedia Germany translating a German term makes that highly more likely!)
But then I know that there was a settlement of Germans, starting with the 12th century (!!!), in a region called in German “Siebenbürgen”, those settlers – probably farmers – “Siebenbürger Sachsen”, meaning Saxons (even modern Saxony is much larger that what most folks prefixing their heritage with “Anglo-“ realize – details of that complicated stuff has no place here).
My “Aha!” moment came when I read that Siebenbürgen translates into “Transylvania”. Vlad Tepes and all that Bram Stoker and Hollywood have made of him. That would explain tourists.
But then on page three of your thread, I found a link in you May 8 2018 post: "https://siebenbuergen-fotos.de/ortschaften/michelsberg_"_. So, we’re definitely talking about Siebenbürgen / Transylvania here. And Michelsberg seems to have been a center of German settlement from the 12th century (though considering their origins left i.e. west of the Rhine River, why anyone would call them Saxons is puzzling).
So, are you referring to Germans who have a more than 700-year settlement history there? Conversation could be difficult. I mean, I have difficulty understanding well over 50% of Germans in Germany if they lapse into serious dialect!


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 18, 2019)

Boy you do love your history  I didn't mean German tourists when I said that.
So I don't know so much about the history of this place but I will tell you what I know.
My house is located in Cisnădioara / Michelsberg. Cisnadioara is a village. The county is Sibiu. The area is Transylvania. As far as I know the village was founded in the year 1200. Here we have some people called Sași (Sachsen) which are basically German people relocated here. I forgot why. But from what I've heard from the local people in the 1990's all the village people was German people relocated here. After the 1990's (the revolution came and we were out of communism) most of them fled back to Germany but some of them remained here. And these talk in a strange German dialect but they do understand German language and talk easily with German tourists. By the way, German tourist come here a lot! Even yesterday I was having a coffee at the central store and there was a group of 10 German people (tourists) also enjoying some coffee.
Cisnadioara is very close to city Sibiu (which has the same name as the county, Sibiu) . City Sibiu is also called Hermannstadt and it was the European capital of culture back in 2007. In this county, Sibiu, people do love Germans, they teach German language at schools and it's considered a plus to know the German language. By the way, our present president is German and he's from Sibiu 
The church fortress you see in Cisnadioara is 800 year-old.
German influences are everywhere here. And it's nice. Romanians do love German people.


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2019)

One of our most popular and successful musicians, Peter Maffay, hails from Romania. He was born in 1949 Braşov of German-descended parents (mother Siebenbürger Saxon, father Hungaro-German (?)). His family emigrated to Germany in 1963 (however that was possible then). He started performing in 1964, and recording in 1970, and has continued to do so since then. Originally he started in the "Schlager" genre, which seems to be a specifically German-language category with fuzzy borders. An absolute must for it is that the lyrics have to be German, and an imperfect generalisation would be inoffensive easy-listening. Maffay then progressed to Country and Rock'n'Roll, and is now considered one of Germany's most successful German-language Blues-Rock musicians. Ah, and with 19 albums reaching number one on the album charts, he is by far the most successful musician of any genre in this respect. But he has wide-ranging interests beyond music, including being the co-inventor of a popular children's fairy-tale and cartoon figure (which also features on albums of its own).
I only own one of his dozens of albums (over 80 across all genres if I counted right!), but at least I picked his most successful one (and rightly so), his 1980 "Revanche" (33 weeks at #1 in the Album charts, in which it was listed a total of 59 weeks, over 2 million copies sold to date). Some powerful rock numbers, some mid-tempo stuff, some Rock ballads - really good guitar stuff. I'd post it in the music thread, but as it's all in German, relatively few TTF members would understand the lyrics.

And Romania is associated (at least for people my age or at most a little younger, and with an interest in Olympic Summer Games and gymnastics) with Nadia Comăneci, one of the greatest female gymnasts of all time, hauling away bucketsful of medals from the 1976 and 1980 Summer Olympics (and at World, European and University championships). There was a documentary on her on German (probably public) TV recently. It must be post-2006, as her son (with her husband since 1996, former American world-class gymnast Bart Connor), mentioned in the documentary, was born that year.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 19, 2019)

Nadia Comaneci, Ceausescu, Dracula, Hagi, gypsies )


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 19, 2019)

It may surprise you (assuming I have posted in TTF that I am less than a fan of that FIFA-inspired corrupt money-grubbing scheme, to put it nicely, and if I have, that you have read such a post) that Gheorghe Hagi does ring a bell with me. But at first, it was a wrong bell. German team coach (not *trainer*, that has severely more stringent licensing requirements than he fulfilled at the time - his nominal assistant had that official qualification) of the German 1990 FIFA World Cup champions, Franz Beckenbauer (our greatest player) let fly a prediction after the 1990 title that the German national team, now being reinforced by some really good GDR players after reunification, would be unbeatable for quite a while. He was seriously wrong, as he has been all too often since 1990. In 1994, in the World Cup held in the US (a fairly nutty place to do this, but hey, the corrupt FIFA was only chasing dollars by then, and don't get my started about the 2022 event taking place in Qatar!!!!!!!!!!), the German team, title defenders, were booted out in the quarter-finals - but by Bulgaria, not Romania. And the winning goal for Bulgaria was scored by Yordan Letchkov, at the time employed by - at that time - German first-league contender Hamburger Sportverein (HSV).
Hagi never played in Germany. He was so good that first Real Madrid, then Brescia in Italy (but he played a year in the second league???), and then Barcelona hired him. All of this was 1990 to 1996, probably his best years. German teams couldn't compete in the financial wars of the times - though I fail to understand how Spanish and Italian teams managed to do so back then. Not from any profits (nonexistent) they ever achieved. FIFA. UEFA. The rest. 🤮


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 25, 2019)

Winter is coming here❄❄❄⛄⛄⛄


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 25, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Winter is coming here❄❄❄⛄⛄⛄
> View attachment 6212


Brr! None of that here yet, but we're only 280 meters above sea level. Wiki tells me that you're at 525 meters, and that there are mountains in county Sibiu up to 2500 meters, So you probably have fairly cold and snowy winters?


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 2, 2019)

A drone visited me today  
I decided to look a little bit into the future with some photoshop


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 4, 2019)

First snow has arrived


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 8, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> First snow has arrived
> 
> View attachment 6226


Certainly hoping you have neither a "Long Winter" (TA 2758-59, SR 1158-59) nor a "Fell Winter" (TA 2911-12, SR 1311-12) ...


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 17, 2019)

If you have the time, see this video to see the traditions in this area (Transylvania)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=424965895057468





He has several youtube videos as well with Transylvania also with Sibiu, the city that's close to my location. 
BE SURE to be full (of food) before watching otherwise you will get really hungry watching his videos )


----------



## Miguel (Dec 17, 2019)

That bread with the sauce is ❤


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 21, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> If you have the time, see this video to see the traditions in this area (Transylvania)
> 
> He has several youtube videos as well with Transylvania also with Sibiu, the city that's close to my location.
> BE SURE to be full (of food) before watching otherwise you will get really hungry watching his videos )


This is really odd … or perhaps not ... (I am a bit of an Internet paranoiac, just by the way), but I got exactly zero audio when I ran your link, boyarilie.


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm confused, what is exactly that link?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm guessing the Transylvania film. Sound works for me, though.


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 21, 2019)

@Olorgando that video I posted here is from facebook, when you press play first, the sound is on mute (I think, that is how it's working on my computer), just simply activate the sound in the bottom right part of the video 
What is the definition of Internet paranoiac ??? 🤣


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 21, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> ...
> What is the definition of Internet paranoiac ??? 🤣


I am. Erm … not helpful, I guess.
I got my first personal computer at the very end of 1990 (an IBM-286 compatible - I think). This was, Internet-wise (I know what I'm talking about) the era of 56-kilobit transfer rates per telephone modem. As of the mid-1990s, I was involved in a company IT development project for two-and-a-half years that introduced me to e-mail (!!!). I watched what went on in the company (especially in the terms of virus defence - I actually had to re-configure my *very first* PC due to an infection!).
To cut things short, the term "Internet" has severely negative connotations for me. I consider practically every big company involved in it to be a form of organized crime. Those "oops - we got hacked!" messages that have been actually reported on halfway reliable media are probably the tip of a huge iceberg. Now I have not, since I got an Internet connection back in very late 2013, had issues with this massive organized crime (often directed by governments that are indistinguishable from "Mafias"), and maybe you have been similarly lucky. I have the odd "pit-bull" (I may delude myself) program keeping the worst Vikings / Saracens / Huns / Mongols away. Does this definition help? 🤨


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 21, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> @Olorgando that video I posted here is from facebook, when you press play first, the sound is on mute (I think, that is how it's working on my computer), just simply activate the sound in the bottom right part of the video


You were entirely correct, boyarilie. Your tip gave me audio. I'm just not up for half an hour of cooking fine points (totally wasted on me); my wife might be, but she hates computers ...


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 21, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Does this definition help? 🤨



Yes it helps. I do agree that big companies who rule the Internet are somehow working like a legalized Mafia. For example my friend just discovered by accident that 6 months ago he was billed by Google 100 euro for something he didn't order. After trying for 2 weeks he finally managed to have Google return the money. I consider this robbery from Google but what can we do?
However the Internet also helps a lot of people. So imho you should take the good from the Internet and protect from the bad. Not see it as a bad thing  For example, one of my basic rules in making sure I don't get cheated by this big companies is never keeping money in my Credit Card. I have a separate bank account where I keep all my stinky troll gold and I transfer to my Credit Card only when I need to pay/purchase something and only the exact amount.
Anyway, we divert from the point of this forum  Take it easy my friend and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 21, 2019)

I've been following your progress with awe.


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 21, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I've been following your progress with awe.


Thanks!☺


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 21, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> ...
> However the Internet also helps a lot of people.
> ...
> ... is never keeping money in my Credit Card. I have a separate bank account where I keep all my stinky troll gold and I transfer to my Credit Card only when I need to pay/purchase something and only the exact amount.
> ...


I have had "credit" cards (by our imprecise German terminology) for about 30 years. I only got my first one (American Express) back in 1987 due to sponsorship of my company (I was making way too little money then to qualify on the "free market". Boy, have things changed since then - entirely for the worse!). Even that was a debit card, not what US citizens would call the "credit" thingy. Stayed away from the US definition of this (as has my savings account bank!) for extremely good reasons. If I use it, the last one of three that I still have (and AmEx is not among them), whatever I pay with it is booked off my bank account at the end of the month. We have this "Maestro" card, bank card, where the amount paid is booked off the bank account for which it is issued a couple of days later. I very much prefer this to the AmEx / Master Card / Visa etc. even debit system.

The Internet is not criminal per se. It is just "hog heaven" (German "Schlaraffenland") for criminals of all sorts. That old "dual use" bogeyman haunting all of export business. I just have the impression that the criminals are taking control ...


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 29, 2019)

Finally some serious snow!









Emil Ilie | Facebook


0 views, 2 likes, 0 loves, 0 comments, 0 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Emil Ilie Bratu:




www.facebook.com


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 29, 2019)

boyarilie said:


> Finally some serious snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure _looks_ really nice. 🙂
But that kind of snow would bring traffic in Germany to a screeching, crashing halt (actually not much screeching but unfortunately all too much crashing).

Just over two weeks ago, on Friday, 13 December (as car insurance companies and other serious statisticians pooh-pooh the superstitions, I continue to do so, too), we had to drive over to a neighboring city (they border directly on one another) for an appointment scheduled for 14:30 (2:30 PM). We left over an hour earlier, but unfortunately a big accident had happened on the major Autobahn heading north past our city, at about the city's north-western end. Due to just a bit more than one centimeter of snow (so about half an inch)! Anyway, we wanted to take the secondary Autobahn which directly connects the two cities. Unfortunately, the crossing of these two Autobahns is _*south*_ of our city. So lots of motorists who would have switched from the major to the secondary Autobahn at the crossing to head north on the latter decided to leave the major one at the last exit before the crossing. Dumping themselves right on our city's largest street, a four-lane affair, which was nevertheless clogged almost immediately (it does have quite a few traffic lights at short intervals). So we, having left-turned from our dead-end street onto this one, immediately were brought to a halt long before we reached the first traffic light. With the radio not giving out any "breaking news" traffic warnings (the crash must have happened a bit before we got started), I had the "brilliant" idea of doing an allowed U-turn at this first traffic light and heading out to that slip road onto the major Autobahn which is where those motorist had exited. I immediately had a bad feeling, as after passing our dead-end road, the line of vehicles going the other way just seemed interminable. So I ended up in the original traffic jam. About the time we should have been in the other city, I finally made it off the major Autobahn onto the secondary at that crossing, the next exit on that bringing us back to that four-lane street, but fortunately going the other way. We had not crossed the city limits in well over an hour of mostly standing around with our car. We managed to contact whom we had meant to meet and arrange for another appointment the following Monday. Twenty minutes, piece of cake. Drivers in Germany have simply become incapable of driving in even minimally wintery conditions, even though winter tire technology has made huge leaps from the knobby, lumpy things from back in the 1970s. Traffic up exponentially (and we get more transit traffic than any other European nation - we basically define "Central Europe"), everyone in a hurry, and recently add to that the "smart"-phone plague, those "Smombies" - _*sigh*_


----------



## smaugofthelonelymountain (Jan 3, 2020)

boyarilie said:


> This is my first post
> I would like to tell you a little story on how I have started several years ago working on a project to build a Bag End replica starting on the Bag End plan which can be found online and scenes from the movies and from Hobbiton.
> A few years later I've found a nice land which would be suitable to leave a hobbit life.
> A few years later, 2017, I've started the building of the house.
> ...


I wish I could build something like that but I'm only a kid, so I would probably start by building little models from the movies. and if my dream comes true and I own a farm when I grow up then I could make a little version of the shire specifically Hobbiton.


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 15, 2021)

Wow, toally amazing!!! Looks like it is coming along nicely and I hope it is all that you wish it to be 

I am going to be doing something very similar, but I am going to make sure mine is not exactly like anything in the movies, nor exactly as in the books, as I plan to rent mine for a time, until I can retire and move in. Don't want any Tolkien Lawyers knocking on my door 😄 But it will definitely be recognizable to all of you fans out there for what it is. Mine will be about 2100 SqFt, 3 Br, 2 Ba, Kitchen, Living Room, etc and will be built into the side of a Hill/Small Mountain, with a view of surrounding forested mountains. I hope to break ground soon and have it completed and ready by year end.


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 15, 2021)

Well I don't think making a real house based of a house shown in the movies could be copyright infringement. The "house" in Hobbiton is nothing but windows planted on some hills. Not an actual house.
And since I haven't seen the house live, I don't think I can make the 100% exact decorations.
TBH I'm thinking of making it some kind of a tourist attraction so I can make some funds to finish it. 
Any lawyers here?


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 15, 2021)

Yeah, I totally agree, I think it should be ok to build a house such as in the movies, or the books, but in todays world it pays to be a bit careful. I watched online as the guys from West Stow Pods had issues with Tolkien Lawyers because they used the words Hobbit Hole, and Middle Earth. They eventually changed it to Poddit Hole, and Center Earth, but still got harrassed, because they were making money. So, mine will be just from my own imagination, and will not *exactly* resemble anything else. So, if you decide to make some funds from it, it might be a good idea to be careful of the wording used. Just check out on the internet the issues they had there at West Stow Pods. I hope all goes well for you and look forward to following your progress as it is looking quite amazing!!


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 15, 2021)

I know that the Tolkien family has copyright on the words hobbit, elf, etc....
I would never use any of those words.
I didn't know about the West Stow Pods guys. Thanks for sharing, it looks nice.
My life has changed quite a bit since I started building this house, I got divorced and I'm living all alone in "Bag End" now. 
I dreamt living here with my family and decorating one room at a time / year and finish the house when we are old.
But now, alone, just like Bilbo (damn) I think I would like to finish it sooner.


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh wow, sorry to hear about the divorce, and the subsequent changing of your dreams. I know how tough it is. I went through a similar change in my life about 10 years ago, and my little Arwen and Eowyn (actual middle names for my twin daughters  ) are now almost 18. But you have this wonderful dream home, and maybe the silver lining is the acceleration of it's completion. I wish you all the best and hope to watch you make this home all that you ever wished it to be, even as a bachelor such as Bilbo!


----------



## boyarilie (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you. Such beautiful names. I hope the Tolkien family won't sue you haha.
I've planned on naming my boy Isildur but we found out later that actually it's a girl. We named her Isabela.


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 15, 2021)

lol .. good one! 😄 Isabela is a beautiful name as well, somewhat hobbit-ish!


----------



## Kaeii (Oct 12, 2022)

Hi, do you have any updates regarding your gorgeous gorgeous home? I'm planning to build one myself in the future, and when I came across this, you gave me so much inspiration. Where did you get the bag end house tour btw?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 12, 2022)

boyarilie said:


> This is my first post
> I would like to tell you a little story on how I have started several years ago working on a project to build a Bag End replica starting on the Bag End plan which can be found online and scenes from the movies and from Hobbiton.
> A few years later I've found a nice land which would be suitable to leave a hobbit life.
> A few years later, 2017, I've started the building of the house.
> ...


I think we need an update.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 13, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> I think we need an update.


I know somewhere that looks quite akin to the Gardens of Lórien, blooming with lush flowers and verdant grass. Many of the Eruhini come there, and gaze in wonder at the music that cometh forth from my voice and song, for amongst the Valar I seem to be indeed.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 13, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> I'm feeling very jealous. It all looks quite Shire like.


Diito... except I prefer the term "envious" 😉
Envious of the size of the house, envious of the acreage, especially envious of the solitude.
Unlike Bag End your House is going to be totally above grade ("above ground") right?
(Except for infrastructure stuff like septic and plumbing etc)


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Hello there, sorry for not posting for some time.
I have decided to make it a tourist attraction.
Because my troll gold is long gone I have found a partner to continue the working on the house. However, with all the things getting much more expensive, my partner’s gold is almost finished as well. But we will figure out something. I hope 😁
Things are going slowly but steady.
It should have been ready at the exterior this year but some people ripped me off , for example the guy who should have manufactured the windows and all exterior wood trims said he will start in november 2021 and then december then January then never answered my calls. Bottom line is that I am one year behind because of lies of some people.
In spring, it will be finished at the exterior. Even sooner but I need to plant grass seeds and the seeds will grow only when heat comes again, in May.



Kaeii said:


> Hi, do you have any updates regarding your gorgeous gorgeous home? I'm planning to build one myself in the future, and when I came across this, you gave me so much inspiration. Where did you get the bag end house tour btw?


I received a dvd with the hobbit on my bday. It was in the dvd disc.
I know it looks cool (my project) and it really is. But it’s an extremely complicated project. Do a smaller house…



ZehnWaters said:


> I think we need an update.


I will post more pics when i get home to my pc. It’s hard from the phone.



Deimos said:


> Diito... except I prefer the term "envious" 😉
> Envious of the size of the house, envious of the acreage, especially envious of the solitude.
> Unlike Bag End your House is going to be totally above grade ("above ground") right?
> (Except for infrastructure stuff like septic and plumbing etc)


No, the house is already underground. Completely.

The lead will darken in time


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 19, 2022)

boyarilie said:


> Hello there, sorry for not posting for some time.
> I have decided to make it a tourist attraction.
> Because my troll gold is long gone I have found a partner to continue the working on the house. However, with all the things getting much more expensive, my partner’s gold is almost finished as well. But we will figure out something. I hope 😁
> Things are going slowly but steady.
> It should have been ready at the exterior this year but some people ripped me off , for example the guy who should have manufactured the windows and all exterior wood trims said he will start in november 2021 and then december then January then never answered my calls. Bottom line is that I am one year behind because of lies of some people.


I'm so sorry, that's awful! My brother-in-law works construction and I totally get this.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Hello again.

I will try to make a long update to my house.

Towards the end of 2021 I have found a friend willing to partner up with me and finish the house at the exterior and make it a tourist attraction. 

He provided the gold I did the rest.

Since then I have built an alley from earth around the house so you can walk nicely around the entire house.

I have built the chimneys for all the fireplaces that can be seen in the movies. 

I have connected all the plumbing of the house.

I have heat insulated the house.

I have made (90% done) the windows and doors to the house.

I have water insulated the house.

I have covered it (90% done) with earth.

I have built some tunnels in the back of the house - for the doors behind the house (3 doors).

And some other stuff which is boring and it will take away from the magic of the house so I will not share it. I really want to present you the house when it's finished at the exterior and all covered in earth and grass.

And now for pictures. I am going to scan on Google Photos for the last year and then download them and upload them here.

I will say it again - I will not share pictures which (imho) will take away from the magic of the house.

Be right back.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Pictures 1.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Pictures 2.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Pictures 3.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Pictures 4.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Pictures 5.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Last pictures.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Any question about any specific pictures, please don't hesitate to ask me.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 19, 2022)

Pictures from today


----------



## brink (Oct 22, 2022)

boyarilie said:


> Pictures from today


This has all been absolutely phenomenal craftsmanship. My wife and I are currently watching fellowship of the ring on the couch as I type this. We just went back through the hobbit trilogy last week. I made an account on this forum just to send you a reply and encouragement. 

My sons name is Viggo and my daughters name is Audrey McKellen. To say we are LotR fans is a massive understatement. We went to New Zealand for our honeymoon to visit i the real hobbiton. We have plans to build Bag End in the future as well so I happened upon your journey after some googling and am astonished. Amazing job and perseverance. I don't understand how you have had the discipline to keep going even through hardship. 

I am sorry about your divorce. Incredibly tough for you and your daughter. 

Know that you have a lot of fans and we all are cheering you on to finish this dream! Some day when I start I will have to ask you everything you would do differently so I do not make many mistakes  

Cheers from Atlanta, Georgia USA.


----------



## boyarilie (Oct 23, 2022)

brink said:


> This has all been absolutely phenomenal craftsmanship. My wife and I are currently watching fellowship of the ring on the couch as I type this. We just went back through the hobbit trilogy last week. I made an account on this forum just to send you a reply and encouragement.
> 
> My sons name is Viggo and my daughters name is Audrey McKellen. To say we are LotR fans is a massive understatement. We went to New Zealand for our honeymoon to visit i the real hobbiton. We have plans to build Bag End in the future as well so I happened upon your journey after some googling and am astonished. Amazing job and perseverance. I don't understand how you have had the discipline to keep going even through hardship.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words ☺️
I will help you if you decide to build your own house 💪🏽
a picture with the second bedroom window in the right of the entrance door, also same window as the master bedroom window.
It is not finished.
There are also some wood trimis between the window and the above sill. Also there are some metal stoppers for the little doors of thr window. Working on those details as well.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 23, 2022)

It looks superb! Well done!


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning ☺️


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 9, 2022)

Another pic


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 9, 2022)

Amazing work! 😳


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 10, 2022)

Another wood element installed


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Looking superb!

If you don't mind me asking, where is this going to be built? What a spectacle!

(If you do mind, or don't want to answer for privacy reasons-- I completely get it.)


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Looking superb!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where is this going to be built? What a spectacle!
> 
> (If you do mind, or don't want to answer for privacy reasons-- I completely get it.)


Thank you 🤗
I don’t mind.
Before answering your question I would like to clarify that this is not going to be built. The house is already built. Now I am just installing the “lego” parts of the exterior. Until spring 2023 it will be finished at the exterior and also the yard will be ready (cleaning, planting grass and flowers, cutting rotten trees, etc) . At that point after the grass will grow I will open it for tourists as a museum. I hope it will be a success (money wise) so I can also start working at the interior. It’s my life’s project and I hope I will live to see it finished at the interior as well.
And now to answer your question: I am located in an 800-year old village called Cisnadioara, county Sibiu, country Romania. Also the larger area here is called Transylvania.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks for letting me know! That will be so cool once created!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

boyarilie said:


> And now to answer your question: I am located in an 800-year old village called Cisnadioara, county Sibiu, country Romania. Also the larger area here is called Transylvania.


Ah, one of the few countries in Europe I actually want to visit.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

Did you prior to the Hobbit-hole?

😅


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 10, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Ah, one of the few countries in Europe I actually want to visit.


Now you have an extra reason to visit ☺️


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Did you prior to the Hobbit-hole?
> 
> 😅


I’m sorry, English is not my first language, I don’t understand the question 😃


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 10, 2022)

It's a question for Zehn. I was asking whether they wanted to come to your country, even before they heard about the Hobbit-hole, and the laughter implied that I did not, but now I do. 

Don't worry about it! Your english is great!


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> It's a question for Zehn. I was asking whether they wanted to come to your country, even before they heard about the Hobbit-hole, and the laughter implied that I did not, but now I do.


Yes! Transylvania and all that. I've also heard it's quite beautiful.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 10, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> Yes! Transylvania and all that. I've also heard it's quite beautiful.


I’m not going to lie. It is 😁


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 14, 2022)

Here we have the facade of the kitchen. The sill ( this is the word in English for that thing?! ) from the "real" Bag End is not OK for me aesthetically. So I've decided to add a personal touch. I've made it round but from stratified wood. Furthermore I've decided to sculpt an idea on the sill. Because it's the kitchen I will sculpt a food related idea, a pan with some sausages in it and some taters. And Sam's famous meme material words. I've done this for the Lord of the Rings fans. Hope it will bring a smile on the face.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 14, 2022)

Very nice. While the iconic line is not as dear to me as some, I think it turned out great, and it is those little touches that really draw lovers of the books and movies to a deeper connection, and to understand that this wasn't created half-heartedly, but with lots of thought placed into it.


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 21, 2022)

The two sills of the dining room and the sill of the kitchen are ready


----------



## d4rk3lf (Nov 21, 2022)

Incredible work!


----------



## boyarilie (Nov 23, 2022)

I still get amazed on how time consuming is to make some wood pieces. For example this little pillar took one day of work to be done. And it still needs to be sanded and painted.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 23, 2022)

It's great that you put in the extra work! I am sure the end will be very rewarding!


----------



## thrillissues (Dec 3, 2022)

just found this thread. Your endeavor is inspiring! Keep it up I really want to see how it turns out.


----------



## boyarilie (Dec 5, 2022)

The sills, pillars and windows of the dining room facade. There are some small metal decorations on the windows that still need to be done, I will do them later.


----------

